# Oregon Rail Job Opening



## Willbridge (Dec 22, 2021)

Oregon DOT is looking for a rail program manager.

Workday


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 22, 2021)

Willbridge said:


> Oregon DOT is looking for a rail program manager.
> 
> Workday


Are you gonna come out of Retirement??


----------



## Willbridge (Dec 23, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Are you gonna come out of Retirement??


I read the job description and I'm not qualified. People only hire me when they're desperate. And then when everything is smoothed over, they forget.


----------

